#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  زيزو .. على ضفاف النيل

## الشاطر حسن

ياعزيزي لو تلاحظ تلقى ضلك بيبتسم
ولما أبص في عينيك ألقى قلب بيترسم
هوا من ضمن البشر اللي اتحشر مابين الصبر والأمل
هوا اللي ولا على حاجة ندم
طنط وتيتة وعمو نادر والأسطى جابر 
بيقولوا عليه زي العسل
بيقولوا ان ضحكته ومودته
وبراءته وكمان صحبته
باقة ورود
بيهدوا للناس وردها
قالوا كمان برغم طيبته المفرطة
لما تزحف نحوه الهموم
بيكون واعي وقدها
 :: 
هذا هو ، فؤاد ُطيرٍ في سماحته وقلبُ ليثٍ في مواجهة الأمور . أم أنه صقرٌ فوق نخيل يقتات الرطب لكنه مانسيَ القنص أبدا، فهو على هذا قد جُبل.


طال هذا الموضوع في خروجه للنور والسبب أنا بالتأكيد لكن لي من الحجج الكثير أولاها كسلي المعتاد الذي مارأيته في ضيفي اليوم لكني أزيد عليه أني لاأمل سريعا ومن حججي أيضا التأني فأنا أراه بصورة صقر نبيل فكان التأني لأرى وجوها أخرى وماإن رأيتها حتى أكدت انطباعي الأول .
حقيقة أثلجت صدري نتائجي كلما قرأت موضوعا جديدا أوقديما أو مشاركات كمثلهما يزيد ابتسامي وأوقن أنني أمام نموذج راقي للشباب المصري . طوبا لهم
وحقيقة أخرى أدرجها هنا أنني وبعد تكاسل بدأت فجأة الكتابة وكأن فكرة اختمرت في رأسي كان غذاؤها الوقت . أو ربما هكذا أعتقد.
 :: 
رحبوا صحبي الكرام بالغالي كما أحب أن أناديه بالقناص كما أتخيله 
بالباشمهندس / أحمد عبدالعزيز
************
زيزو
 :: 
تحية طيبة أخي العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


في لقائنا على ضفاف النيل أنصح ضيوفي دائما بالاسترخاء لكني لاأريدك كذلك أريد أن أرى في أجوبتك الانفعال بصورته الحميدة لتخرج مافي جعبتك من أفكار ووجهات نظر 
كأس العصير أمامك سبق حرارة نهار الصيف بدرجات، عذرا فهذا ماأملكه.


أتغفر لي صديقي العزيز؟ أم تتهمني بخيالك أنني لست كفؤا في عملي ؟
كان ذلك أول أسئلتي




مقدرش اقول حاجه على الى فات ده كله غير ربنا يخليك ياحسن وشكرا الكلام ده فعلا كتير جدا عليا لانى فعلا ابسط من كده خالص موضوع انك كفؤء فى عملك ده انا شايف انك كفؤء طبعا بدليل تواجدك مابينا من فتره صغيره و حضورك الجميل الذى يسعد الجميع و تواجدك وسط اخواتك وبعدين هما همين عمو وتيته والاسطى جابر  ::  بس ربنا يخليهم يعنى على كلامهم وكلامك يا حسن .
موضوع الهموم بقى والضحك مش شرط والله فيه مقوله كانت بتقول اكثر الناس ضحكا اكثرهم حزنا المقوله دى صحيحه يعنى وانا مقتنع بيها بس الحمد لله بحاول افضل مابين كل حاجه اوقات كتير قوى ابقى مضايق بس بستريح نفسيا لما بدخل المنتدى واكلمكو او حتى اقابل اشخاص من المنتدى لكن الهموم تزحف وتتوغل وتستمر  ::    بس سبحان من يلهم الصبر الصراحه 


 :: 


على فكرة ياغالي أنا اسمي حسن في الشهادة لكن اسم شهرتي بين معارفي وأهلي هو أحمد
أيعرفك أهلك كذلك بـ زيزو ؟


اسمك حسن وبيدلعوك با احمد  :: 
انا زيزو معروف على مدى التاريخ انا اسمى فى الشهاده احمد احمد عبد العزيز فكان نقطه ان انا وووالدى اسمهم احمد كان بيكون لخبطه  ::  فمعروف بزيزو فى جميع الاوساط الاسم ده ملازمنى من وانا فى kG-1 واستمر معايا لغايه دلوقتى قصه بقى zizoYAzizo  هو حكايه كده لما كنت ماسك مدير فصل فى المدرسه فكنت مسؤل عن الغياب والنظام وغيره من الحاجات دى بقى بس كنت مظبط العيال الصراحه ::   يعنى كنت بسمح بالتزويغ والغياب احضره وكده يعنى فعملو مظاهره وقعدو يهتفو زيزو يا يعيش يا يعيش زيزو يا زيزو يامظبطنا يا مهنينا يا مشبعنا يا مغدينا  ::  زى اعلان هاتلنا ريرى هاتلنا ريرى كنت انا ريرى بالنسبه للطلبه  ::  وتقريبا كانو بينتخبونى لرئاسه الفصل علشان كده  :: 


 :: 


سؤالي الآن عن هذه العبارة
"اتقِ شر الحليم إذا غضب "
هل يعطي الحليم نفسه الحق في غضب جارف لأنه أمهل كثيرا؟


ايوة طبعا انا واحد من الحليم ده  ::  وللاسف رد فعلى بيكون عنيف جدا جدا و اوقات بضيع حقى طبعا بالعصبيه الزائده بس بيكون عنيف ومش مساوى للفعل بيكون زفت  :: 


 :: 
صوت غير مألوف . هزة. رائحة. لون غريب. رجفة وقت السرعة . كلها تدل على وجود خطب ما بالسيارة لكن ولأنك تخالط الكثيرين تسامرهم وتجالسهم متى تعرف أن في نفوسهم خطب ما؟


بالعشره والله على حسب التعود يعنى يعنى انا بعامل حسن مثلا وعارف ردود افعاله عارف لما بيقابلنى بيكون ازاى عارف كلامه نبره صوته وقت مابيهرج وقت مابيزعل فلما بحس بتغير بحس ان فيه شى غلط فابتدى اسال عن سبب الزعل وان كان منى او من شى تانى لو منى بحاول افهم الموقف وابرر موقفى لو مش منى بحاول اهدى من الموقف وابين انه شى عادى وهكذا 


 :: 


كتبت موضوعا أعجبني حقا عن الشيعة في سطور ولي وقفة هنا وبعض أسئلة
ولن تكون عن الموضوع نفسه إنما ما شعرت به


" دعوي جديد" وحديثٌ صحيح
((لئن يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحداً خير لك من حمر النعم))


كيف تتعامل مع المحيطين بك وبماذا تنصحهم دائما ؟


موضوع الشيعه فى سطور ده من اجمل المواضيع الى كتبتها فى المنتدى بس قمت بكتابته بعد شرح من العضوه رحمه كانت بتشرحلى الموضوع على الماسينجر وانا كنت بكتبه بالعاميه على المنتدى فالمجهود المبزول حقيقى من نصيب رحمة انا كنت ناقل للكلام بس من شرحها على الماسينجر 
بالنسبه للمحيطين بيا انا بتعامل عادى جدا وبطبيعتى مع الناس كلها ان كان مع المحيطين بيا او الى مش محيطين اوقات طبعا ناس بتبقبل ده واوقات ناس مش بتبقبله طبعا انا مش بنصح حد غير فعلا لما بلاقى الغلط بيحصل او لو حد سالنى فى موقف معين وده بيحصل اكتر مع اصحابى  بالصوره الكبيره بيهتمو انهم يعرفو رايى فى مواقف كتير اوقلات لانى بنظر للشى بصوره تانيه غير التقليديه او بشوف الموقف بصوره تانيه النصيحه بتختلف من شخص لشخص على حسب الموقف بس مش بلح عليها يعنى بنصح مره او اتنين لكن لو مات بعد كده مش بنصحه تانى فى نفس الموقف  :: 

**************


أتجاوزت نصيحتك يوما بأن تتبنى مشروع اصلاح شخص تحبه؟


حاولت كذا مره بس محاولاتى جت بالفشل لانى مش بعرف الح على النصيحة ومؤمن بنظريه الممنوع مرغوب 

 :: 


يكفي هكذا فلنجعل من الدفء العائلي محورا للحديث 




أتقنع دائما بوجهة نظر والديك أم تخالفها أحيانا ؟ أقرن إجابتك بمثال .


هما مدينى مطلق الحريه لكل حاجه وتحمل مسؤليه قرارى، اوقات بتكون فيه نصيحه لموقف معين وباخد بيها واوقات بخالفهم الراى بس بيكون النتيجه هى تحمل المسؤليه عن قرارى فيه امثله كتيره بس اغلبها فى نطاق العمل يعنى خصوصا لما كنت بكون فى مشكله فى الشغل او طريقه معينه فى إداره حاجه فى الشغل وكانت نصيحه والدى دائما تسبق تفكيرى للطريق الصحيح وكثيرا ما اخذ بها 


 :: 



نصفك الثاني يعزز قوتك ويتمم نقصك بعبارات بسيطة فيم أفادك ؟وكيف غير وجهة نظرك عن بعض الأشياء؟
النصف التانى بيعزز قوتى ايوة لانه بقى مسؤوليه ومسؤليه كبيرة من جهه انه بيتمم نقصى فهو بيتمم كل حاجه فعلا يعنى انا مثلا مش صبور خطيبتى صبوره يعنى الحاجات العامه دى الصراحه بلاقى الى بيكملها فى خطيبتى 




 :: 


عبارات أكد صحتها أو صحح خطأها




الانطباعات الأولى عندي تدوم فأنا أحكم على الشخص بمجرد رؤيته.


لا انا مش كده خالص بس المعامله هى الى بتفرق معايا جدا مع الشخص لكن ممكن الرؤيه الاولى لشخص او معاملته لاول مره تبنى ليا انطباع عنه كويس او وحش ولكن المعامله هى الى بتفرق مع الشخص والمواقف وده الى بيحددلى الشخص واسلوبه وهل هو يبقى صديق او لا علشان كده انا بردو اصدقائى على الرغم من عددهم الكتير بس الصديق الحقيقى منهم يتعدو على اصابع اليد

************


أكره السراب فدائما ما أوقعني في المشاكل.


اوافقك على العباره دى بس للاسف مش بعرف اعمل بيها بجرى ورا الحلم بتاعى وهو فى الاخر مجرد حلم بس بحاول اوصله وناتيجه انى بسعى للحلم الى بحلم بيه بتعطل عن حاجات اكتر فى الطريق 

************


الناس كالسيارات وربما السيارات أقل كذبا.
السيارات عندى احسن من الناس لنفس السبب الى قلته ولاسباب تانيه كتير والصقور والكلاب كمان  ::  طبعا لكل قاعده شواذ يعنى بس السيارات لا  :: 

************


عناية الله تظلني دائما لذلك أنا محظوظ.


اوافق بشده على العباره دى فعلا بحس ان ربنا حافظنى من حاجات كتير وكذا موقف اتحط فيه واطلع منه من غير تعب او اجهاد على الرغم من المواقف الى بتحط فيها اخرها كان حادث سرقه والحمد لله ربنا وقف معايا اليوم ده ونبهنى فى اخر لحظه وقدرت اتصرف 


************


إنها جميلة. إنها تضحك . إذن سأحبها .


الابتسام والجمال هما سر الحياه وكل الناس تتفق معايا ان الجميل هو بشوش الوجه المبتسم فهى نعمه من الله يعطيها لمن يشاء ولكن الابتسامه تخفى وراها الكثير من الالم فى بعض الاحيان والجمال زائل الجمال الحقيقى هو جمال القلب وصدق المشاعر 


************


مرت بعض الليالي تمنيت لو اختفيت


موقف حدث ليه فى اوقات الدراسة  وتمنيت فعلا انى اختفى من الوجود لعدم مواجهه والدى او والدتى 

************


الشهامة لابد منها ولو كنت في موقف ضعف


الشهامه لابد منها فى اى موقف 




 :: 


عزيزي استمع لهذا ثم أعطني انطباعك وكيف أثرت فيك الكلمات





 جميله قوى الانشوده دى يا حسن انا فعلا سرحت معاها وكررتها كذا مره  سر حبى للصقور يمكن وانا صغير كان عندى حلم انى ابقى زى الصقر واطير زيه  ::    ولما فعلا وصلت لثانوية عامه كان نفسى ادخل الثانوى الجوى وكان نفسى ادخل بعدها كليه الطيران بس منفعش ده كله فى الاخر 
أيها الصقر الجريح أنت في الأسر طريح
يا صريعا للأماني أنت بالطيش ذبيح
ضاحك والقلب لو تدري جروح وقروح
غره نفس و شيطان وأهواء تلوح
هذه آيٌ من الله فهل في القلب روح
آن أن يرتد عن طغيانه القلب الجموح
آن للميزان أن يثقله التوب النصوح
هذه آي من الله فهل في القلب روح


يمكن اوقات بحس انى زى الشطر التالت  (ضاحك والقلب لو تدري جروح وقروح ) 
جميله الانشوده واثرت فيا جدا على الرغم من العزه والكبرياء والقوه بس لازم محاسبه النفس والتذكير بوجود الاقوى وهو الله 




 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

:: 

لحظة ربما أفرطنا ياغالي في الأسئلة فهلا استراحة لالتقاط الأنفاس وعودة لمن نحبهم في الله من الناس
عودة لعائلتنا في المنتدى.


أيامك الأولى بعد التسجيل . كيف كانت ؟ لمن انجذبت عيونك لقراءة مايكتب؟ لمن انجذبت مشاعرك لصدق مشاعره؟


ايامى الاولى فى وجودى فى المنتدى هى قبل موعد تسجيلى الفعلى بسنه تقريبا كنت بتصفح فيها المنتدى للبحث عن البرامج وكان اول موضوع دخلت فيه للمنتدى كان موضوع عن برامج انتى فيرس للبروف سمسمه وكان قبل تسجيلى بسنه تقريبا و المنتدى ظهرلى فى محرك البحث الجوجل 
واول معرفتى بالاشخاص كان محمد الشاترى ( مظلوم ) – ( اسد ) – ( احمد ناصر) – وبعدين احمد صلاح ابن البلد

 :: 


وكأن السؤال السابق مستوحى من نظرية نيوتن فلنكمل من نفس نظرياته




لكل فعل ردة فعل مساوية له في القوة ومضادة له في الاتجاه




عبر عن رد فعلك للمواقف التالية:






عن جهل أحدهم أخطأ في حقك أمام من يهتموا لأمرك.
ادام عن جهل فبعذره 

************
عضو اتهمك زورا ودلس أدلته


هبرر موقفى بادله مضاده وادام دلس الادله يبقى الحق معايا بص صدقنى الى عارفنى صح مش بيصدق حاجه عنى واغلب الناس بتسالنى ان كان ده حصل او محصلش والناس متعوده منى على الصراحه 

************
هدية ثمينة من أحد الأعضاء تمنى لو تقبلها


هقبلها وهردهاله فى اقرب فرصه 



صديقي أرهقت تفكيرك أليس كذلك؟ فلسترخي الآن وتبرق لمن تحب من أهل المنتدى دون قيد أوشرط


لا مافيش ارهاق ولا حاجه خالص بس ابرقلهم ازاى :: 
اول كلمه فعلا هقولها للمنتدى ككيان او بيت ليا وللاعضاء المكان ده جميل جدا اصبح بيت فعلى وليس افتراضى للناس كلها تواجدى فيه وسط ناس جميله حقيقى بستفاد منهم الكثير والكثير شعور دائما يصاحبنى لما برجع البيت وهو انى ادخل المنتدى اطمن على الناس الى فيه واشوف احوالهم ومين حضر ومين غاب والى غاب عنده مشكله ولا غاب لظروفه الخاصه 
اخص بقى فعلا وجود اعضاء اثرو فى حياتى الشخصه واستفدت منهم كتير اولهم 


م / محمد حسن (R17E) : 
اجمل واطيب انسان واخ ليا بجد وافضاله عليا كتير جدا وحقيقى من محبتى انى اكون زيه مواضيعه بستفاد منها الكثر واحب اتناقش معاه فى كل حاجه رايه مهم بالنسبالى والوحيد تقريبا الى بيدقر يقنعنى بكل سهولة  :: 

************
احمد صلاح ( ابن البلد ) 
انت اخ عزيز عليا فعلا وليك مواقف كتير بردو معايا . ربنا يعينك على الحمل الى انت شايله فى المنتدى 

************
احمد ناصر 
كان ليا الشرف انى اتكلمت معاك واتعلمت من اسلوبك فى المنتدى حاجات كتير وحقيقى فرحت لما بقيت مراقب عام فى المنتدى 

************
الشاطر حسن 
انت اخ عزيز وسعدت جدا بمعرفتى بيك وكان شرف ليا فعلا انى عرفتك وكفايه انت مغرقنى بصورك  :: 

************
حسام عمر ( للاسف زمالكاوى) حسام طيب وبعزه بس الزمالك لحس مخه  :: 

************
شاعر الرومانسيه 
اخ جميل و سعدت بمعرفته واتعرفت عنه عن قرب شكرا ليك  :f: 

************
أ / سيد جعيتم 
والد تعلمت منه الكثير حبه للوطن نابع من قلبه له اراء جميله كثيرا ماتعجبنى طريقه التفكير فيها 

************
ا/ مصطفى سلام 
اطيب عضو فى المنتدى حقيقى بفرح لما بشوفه  :f: 

************
د/ عصام ( ابو كريم الاهلاوى)
بحترمه جدا وبحب تواجده وبيحب اعلان بريل بتاع هوووووووب هوب هوب هوووب  ::  انا مازلت مصر انه شبه الراجل الى بيعمل الاعلان  :: 

************
اسكندرانى ( ابو البنات ) 
كرمك مغرقنا باستقبالك لينا فى اسكندريه وحقيقى انت شخص جميل جدا وانا بعزه واحنا مقصرين معاك فعلا اتمنى انى ازورك قريب فى اسكندريه او نشوفك انت هنا فى القاهره

************
د/جمال الشربينى 
على الرغم من تحفظاتى الكثيره على بعض الردود وتحاملك علينا فعلا بس بحب تواجدك فى المنتدى وده بيتاكدلى ان رغم كميه الايقافات الى بتقفها بس بترجع تانى وتشارك بنشاط 

بس بالراحه علينا ولازم حضرتك تعذر من هم اقل منك علم او على الاقل علشان نعرف نتعلم منك  :f: 

************
بنت مصر 
حقيقى بعتذر منك على اى اساءه حصلت منى وقت وجودك فى المنتدى عن عدم خبره او اساءه فى التقدير واتمنى رجعوك للمنتدى مره اخرى 

************
اليمامه ( ام ادم حمزه ) 
اخت ليا واقعيه هى وعيالها المشاغبين بحب ادخل المنتدى وادخل مواضيعها اتفرج على ردودها واعلق عليها ومواضيعها رايها كثيرا مايعجبنى وكتير بتكون سبب فى انى اكون مبسوط ولو فيه مشكله او حاجه بتحلها  :: 

************
رحمه 
اتمنى اسمع عليكى سمع خير وترجعى المنتدى من جديد

************
ناريمان 
مش هقول غير فظيعه  ::  بحب تواجدها جدا فى المنتدى بتحسسنى بالروقان الصراحه ملحوظه فظيعه دى والله يعنى حاجه جامده يعنى  ::  وكمان بتحب تجرى ورا غلطاتى الكيبورديه والوحيده تقريبا الى بقت بتفهم الوغاريتمات الى بكتبها  :: 

************
مى مؤمن 
ياريت ترجع المنتدى تانى كان وقت وجود عصابه حماده وتوتو كان المنتدى فى قمه ازدهاره 

************
عبير بنت شهريار 
ياريت ترجع المنتدى عضو من اعضاء حماده وتوتو  :: 

************
لولى 
فنانه ابناء مصر بحب تصميماتها وعلمتنى ازاى اعمل الصوره الى نص ابيض والنص ملون  :: 
ودى احد انجازتها معايا بس تبطل تقول على الجاجوار شبه الفيات :: 



************
************


بعتذر لو كنت نسيت حد بس الى اقدر اقوله ان كل اعضاء المنتدى انا بعزهم وتعلمت منهم الكثير وبعزهم كلهم 


عايز اقول لكل الاعضاء ان المشرفين والله مافيش مابينهم ومابين الاعضاء اى حاجه وياريت نتعامل كلنا ان مافيش فرق مابين مشرف او عضو او يون فيه الحساسيه دى لان فعلا ربنا العالم كلنا هنا واحد والمشرف هو والله عضو بس عليه مهام اداريه مش اكتر بيقوم بيها واوقات بتكون غصب عنه وانا بعتذر عن اى اساءه حصلت منى لاى حد فى المنتدى 


*
وماذا سيكون غير عناق في الختام ودعاء نزعت كلماته لمعاني التوفيق والسداد . هذا ماتفضل به ضيفي الكريم ، أجاد كثيرا بعد أن اشترى ابتساماتي ونبض قلبي بحلو حديثه 
بارك الله فيه وفيكم


شكرا بالغ المدى أخي الغالي زيزو وتقديرا تجاوز كثيرا مداه

وختاما شكرا جزيلا لا نفي معه كرم حضورك ووردا كثيرا لايحاكيه إلا عطر وجودك.

ومع ضيف عزيز آخر ونقاط مضيئة انتظرونا

أستودعكم الله*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يااه اول مرة الحق اقرأ الموضوع واكون اول واحدة ارد
بس المهم مش على بال ما اكتب رد الاقي حد سبق ههههههههههه

النهاردة معانا زيزو... :f: 
نبدأ نتكلم يعني براحتنا بقى طالما حليم  :: 
ربنا يوفقك يا زيزو ويسعدك ويحقق لك كل اللي تتمناه
بجد شئ جميل ان الإنسان يطور من نفسه واسلوب علاقاته 
مش اي حد يعرف يعمل كده..والا يعرف يحافظ على الناس مع المتغيرات اللي بتحصل
حب الناس ده شئ عظيم ..هقولك دعوة كانت ماما الله يرحمها بتدعي لي بها دايما وكنت بشوفها اجمل دعوة:
"ربنا يحبب فيك خلقه"

حسن مش عارفة اقولك ايه...عايزة ازود عن المرة اللي فاتت علشان ما شاء الله كل مرة للأفضل
ربنا يكرمك وتجمعنا دايماً ..انا بحب جدا الموضوعات اللي بتقربنا لبعض ديه

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## somasoma

موضوع رائع انك تتعرف على اخوانك من قريب
وحسن ماشاء الله عليه محاور ممتاذ
امتعنا باسئلته الشيقة
واسلوبه الرائع
وبصراحة كمان اسعدنى جدا
انى اتعرف على انسان جميل زى زيزو
استمتعت جدا
بذكره لاخوانه فى المنتدى فرد فرد
وحبه واعتزازه بيهم
وكنت فعلا نفسى اعرف
ايه حكاية
زيزو يا زيزو
وكان باب السما مفتوح
ههههههههههه
ماشاء الله عليكم ربنا يديم مودتكم ومحبتكم
بارك الله فيك يا حسن

ربنا يسعدك ويسعدك يا زيزو
ورده ليكم انتو الاتنين ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

طول عمرنا بنسمع عن البطل أحمد عبدالعزيز
فدائما كل ما نعرف أى حد إسمه أحمد عبدالعزيز بيخطر على بالنا بالإيحاء إنه بطل
زيزو بطل برضه
وكمان إنسان تحب تصاحبه
لإن عنده أجمل صفات ممكن تبحث عنها فى أصحابك
طيب وبريء وصريح ونشيط ودمه خفيف جدا وصاحب صاحبه
لما تلاقوا حد بيحب الصقور والطيور والحيوانات والسيارات إعرفوا إنه قمة فى الرومانسية
لإن الرومانسيين دايما بيخافوا إن حد يجرح مشاعرهم 
كلمة صغيرة ممكن تضايقهم مدة طويلة
وبسمة صغيرة ممكن تفرحهم طول العمر
علشان كده أنا مش مستغرب لما بيقول إنه مش بيفرق معاه الإنطباعات الأولى ولكن المعاملة هى اللى بتفرق معاه..
أنا واحد من الناس اللى إتشرفوا برؤية زيزو فى الحقيقة
وهو فى الحقيقة بنفس شخصيته فى المنتدى
شاب جميل ومصرى أصيل وإبن بلد
الحلقة دى جميلة جدا وممكن أفضل أكتب كلام كتير جدا
بس مش عايز أثقل على القراء
قبلة منى لزيزو 
 :: 
وللشاطر الشاطر حسن كل تحية على ما يقدمه لنا من موضوعات جميلة وجهود وفيرة
وقدرته الفائقة على أن يبصر دائما مواطن الجمال فينقلها بتلذذ وبنكهة رائعة المذاق
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

موضوع رائع 

وفعلاً .. نِعم الضيف والمضيف

أهلا بالصقر المصري زيزو 

منور ضفاف النيل 

تعرفت أكثر على شخصك وفكرك الراقي

وربما لم يختلف إنطباعي الأول عن الآن 

فأنت نفسك .. بنفس رقيك
عيبك الوحيد زيزو .. خسااااااارة انك مش زملكاوي :: 

تسلم حسن على موضوعاتك الجميلة وفي انتظار الضيف القادم

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
مكنش ينفع خالص
إنى اشوف اسم** زيزو** بدون ماألقى التحية
حتى لو لم أقرأ الموضوع بعد.
وواثقة إنى هسعد جدا بالموضوع
وهستمتع جدا بالحوار
عمومـــا
مسائك جميل يازيزو
ورجعالك بعد قرأة الموضوع



**حسن**
انا متأكدة إنى هاستمتع جدا بحوارك
بس 
الشكر بعد القرآة

إنتظرونـــــــى 


*

----------


## nariman

أفتكر من كام سنة في أحد لقاءات المنتدى شفت زيزو .. من بعيد
كانت ابتسامته على وشه برضه زي ما بنشوفها هنا

أنا كمان باقتنع ان الإنطباعات الأولى مش بالضرورة تدوم أو تصدق لازم نتعامل
كمان مش كل حاجة ظاهرة بتبقى هي الحقيقة كاملة

الزمن ده اتقلبت فيه موازين كتير بحيث أصبحت معاني زي الصدق والوفاء والطيبة والتلقائية والتسامح وغيرهم حاجات استثنائية نادرة
بل إنها لو وجدت في انسان أحيانا بيوصفها المجتمع بصفات عكسية..أخفها إنك تلاقي اللي يندهش إن فيه حد كده فعلا بدون تصنع

عن نفسي بشوف إن اللي بيملك ولو معنى أصيل واحد من اللي دهستهم الدنيا هو بالتأكيد انسان قوي يستحق الإحترام 



قد ايه سعيدة بمعرفتك يا زيزو

----------


## nariman

الشاطر حسن
الشكر أصبح كلمة بلا معنى معك
ربنا يكرمك
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

اخى العزيز والحبيب والجميل 

زيزو 

مفاجاه جميله ان اجد موضوع مميز عن اخ جميل زى زيزو

مهما كان الانطباع من خلال المنتدى ومن خلال الكلمات 

تختلف كثيرا عن اللقاء 

شاب جميل  مؤدب مبتسم ابتسامة ثقه وامل 

مرح وايضا جاد فى تصرفاته وسلوكه 

تقدر تقول عليه بمنطق ولاد البلد 

راجل جدع رغم صغر سنه 

وعن نفسى احبه جداااااااا واثق فى رايه جدا  واحترمه جدااااااااااااااااا

اتمنى ان اراه كثيرا وتكون لقاءاتنا مستمرة ومتصله 

حقيقى سعدت جدا بهذا الموضوع 

واشكر جدا اخى العزيز الشاطر حسن عنه 

وكل مرة تتحفنا بموضوع اقوى وامتع مما سبقه 

تسعدنا رشاقة كلماتك وعمق حوارك 

لك منى خالص التقدير والاحترام 


***

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكرا ليك يا حسن على الموضوع والاستضافه الجميله ليا 
انا فعلا مش هقدر اوفيك شكر طبعا على تعبك وموضوعك واستضافتك ليا ده كفايه انك جبتلى عصير  :: 
حقيقى شكرا وادام علينا المحبه والاخوه ديما ان شاء لله 
وصدقنى والله انا ابسط بكتير قوى من كل حرف انت كاتبه فى الموضوع 
دمت اخ دائما . 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ان شاء الله هرجع تانى وارد على واحد واحد شرفنى فعلا بالزياره شكرا ليكم كلكم حقيقى انا مش عارف اوصف بالكلام الى حاسس بيه دلوقتى والرد على واحد واحد شكرا ليكم جميعا ولما ارجع هرد عليكم ويارب اقدر اوفى حقكم وجمايلكم دى الى مغرقانى

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> يااه اول مرة الحق اقرأ الموضوع واكون اول واحدة ارد
> بس المهم مش على بال ما اكتب رد الاقي حد سبق ههههههههههه
> 
> النهاردة معانا زيزو...
> نبدأ نتكلم يعني براحتنا بقى طالما حليم 
> ربنا يوفقك يا زيزو ويسعدك ويحقق لك كل اللي تتمناه
> بجد شئ جميل ان الإنسان يطور من نفسه واسلوب علاقاته 
> ...


ولا تعيدي ولا تزيدي ياكبيرة عارف اللي عايزة تقوليه من دعواتك الحلوة .
وبالمناسبة الحلوة دي أحب أقولك إنك منورة خالص وأوصلك رسالة من عم حسنين ناظر المحطة عندينا اللي بيقول فيها بعد السلامات يعني ايه بوكي ؟
أنا قلتله يابا حسنين وانتا مالك قالي اسكت ياواد واعمل اللي باقولك عليه
وقالي كمان أقولك المرسال اللي بينك وبينه اديله ورد
أجيب من فين مراسيل أنا بقى ؟
أنتظر دائما وجودك فهو كما سنا القمر.

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> موضوع رائع انك تتعرف على اخوانك من قريب
> وحسن ماشاء الله عليه محاور ممتاذ
> امتعنا باسئلته الشيقة
> واسلوبه الرائع
> وبصراحة كمان اسعدنى جدا
> انى اتعرف على انسان جميل زى زيزو
> استمتعت جدا
> بذكره لاخوانه فى المنتدى فرد فرد
> وحبه واعتزازه بيهم
> ...


طيب ياكبيرة زيزو أخد الوردة مني واداني الوش اللي بيضحك أعمل بيه أنا ايه دلوقتي أعلقه ع الحيط مثلا وبمناسبة الحيط ياكبيرة هيا حيطة برج بيتزا مايلة ليه ؟ أنا بأقول لأنهم دخلوها الفرن معووجة
بس أهي هتتاكل هتتاكل .
سوما يضحك المكان لوجودك ، صدى الضحكات يُربي الأرض زهورا . بارك الله في روحك الصافية

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> طول عمرنا بنسمع عن البطل أحمد عبدالعزيز
> فدائما كل ما نعرف أى حد إسمه أحمد عبدالعزيز بيخطر على بالنا بالإيحاء إنه بطل
> زيزو بطل برضه
> وكمان إنسان تحب تصاحبه
> لإن عنده أجمل صفات ممكن تبحث عنها فى أصحابك
> طيب وبريء وصريح ونشيط ودمه خفيف جدا وصاحب صاحبه
> لما تلاقوا حد بيحب الصقور والطيور والحيوانات والسيارات إعرفوا إنه قمة فى الرومانسية
> لإن الرومانسيين دايما بيخافوا إن حد يجرح مشاعرهم 
> كلمة صغيرة ممكن تضايقهم مدة طويلة
> ...


كلامك حقيقي ياأبو لبنى من أول ماسلفتني نضارتك وأنا باشوف كل حاجة واضحة زي الشمس بس هيا ياناظر الشمس اللي بتزغلل عينيا كل ماأبص فيها معاكشي نضارة شمس ينوبك ثواب
وأنا زيك قولت كده ياناظر ان الواد زيزو بيبص ع الناس كأنهم عربيات ده مرة حتى قالي على جنب ياماليبو أنا قولت يقصد العسكري الواقف حدانا طلع بيتكلم عليا ياناظر !
أللا بالحق الماليبو دي عربية كويسة؟
أبولبنى ماكان الشجر ليثمر إلا بإخلاصكم وعنايتكم الفائقة  كان حقا علينا أن نشكرك لك مني أجمل آيات الشكر والتقدير

----------


## اليمامة

دلوقتى انا حاسه انى مش عارفة اقول حاجة عن زيزو ..علشان ساعات الإحساس العميق الواصل بين الناس بيكون أكبر من اى كلام وأى وصف 
المفترض اننا من خلف شاشات ..وعالم افتراضى فعلا ..لكن مع بعض الناس الحقيقة دى بيتم نسفها 
زيزو من الناس دى اللى تحس انه ادامك ..هو كدا أصلا ..كيانه حى وطبيعته شديدة البراءة لدرجة انى بحسه طفل ..بحسه زى ابنى ..دا غير انه حد حنون وحقيقى مرهف الحس جدا وان كان بيحاول ان يتعالى على الرهافة دى بخفة الدم وبوجه محمر من الخجل وبشهامة ..يعنى هو دلوقتى واقع فى مأزق ..هيرد يقول ايه على الناس دى وهو حاسس أكتر ..ولغته العربية فى نفس الوقت مش هتساعده  :: 

زيزو دا اخويا وابنى وصديقى ..فيه ناس بيكون بينك وبينهم عشم وأمل واعزاز فى الله كبير اوى ..

وبجد انا مش عارفة اقول ايه تانى لأنى حاسه أكتر ..

بس حابه اقولك يا زيزو اخيرا ..- ياريت ماتجيبش فرقة فى الفرح علشان انا ان شاء الله هجيبلك العيال  ::  مفيش داعى للتكاليف - 

وانت كمان يا حسن صعب اعبر لك عن امتنانى باختياراتك ..حاسة ان الطيور على اشكالها بتقع .وان القلوب الطيبة بتتلاقى ..انا نفسى اقعدك بقى بنفسى على ضفاف النيل ..ايه رأيك ..هههههههه

ربنا يبارك فيك ولا يحرمنا من عطاءك وقلبك النقى البرىء

واتفضلوا بقى الورد  دا ..اقسموه بينكم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> يااه اول مرة الحق اقرأ الموضوع واكون اول واحدة ارد
> بس المهم مش على بال ما اكتب رد الاقي حد سبق ههههههههههه
> 
> النهاردة معانا زيزو...
> نبدأ نتكلم يعني براحتنا بقى طالما حليم 
> ربنا يوفقك يا زيزو ويسعدك ويحقق لك كل اللي تتمناه
> بجد شئ جميل ان الإنسان يطور من نفسه واسلوب علاقاته 
> ...


منوره يابوكى وشكرا على نصيحتك وكلامك 
ويرحم والدتك يارب ويجعلها من اهل الجنه ان شاء الله 
الدعوه بتاعتها جميله قوى 
شكرا لحضورك وكلامك وشكرا لحسن على الاستضافه الجميله دى ويارب مكون صدعتكم  ::  فى الرغى الى رغيته ده  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> موضوع رائع انك تتعرف على اخوانك من قريب
> وحسن ماشاء الله عليه محاور ممتاذ
> امتعنا باسئلته الشيقة
> واسلوبه الرائع
> وبصراحة كمان اسعدنى جدا
> انى اتعرف على انسان جميل زى زيزو
> استمتعت جدا
> بذكره لاخوانه فى المنتدى فرد فرد
> وحبه واعتزازه بيهم
> ...


انا مش عارف اقولك ايه ياسوما ربنا يخلليكى ونورتينى بجد الموده والاخوه هنا فى المنتدى بجد انا مقدرش اوصفها بكلام حقيقى كل واحد هنا فى المنتدى ليه زكريات حتى الناس الى مشيو من المنتدى او ظروفهم واشغالهم مش سامحه ليهم انهم يدخلو او بيجو بشكل متقطع كل واحد ليه ذكريات جميله 
والله انتى لو كنتى سالتينى كنت قلتلك على معنى اسم زيزو يا زيزو  ::  
ربنا حققلك امنيتك وعرفتى السر  ::  شكرا لحضورك وكلامك وحمش هعرف فعلا اوصفلك الاحساس بالدفى الى شايفه هنا مابينكم 
 :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> طول عمرنا بنسمع عن البطل أحمد عبدالعزيز
> فدائما كل ما نعرف أى حد إسمه أحمد عبدالعزيز بيخطر على بالنا بالإيحاء إنه بطل
> زيزو بطل برضه
> وكمان إنسان تحب تصاحبه
> لإن عنده أجمل صفات ممكن تبحث عنها فى أصحابك
> طيب وبريء وصريح ونشيط ودمه خفيف جدا وصاحب صاحبه
> لما تلاقوا حد بيحب الصقور والطيور والحيوانات والسيارات إعرفوا إنه قمة فى الرومانسية
> لإن الرومانسيين دايما بيخافوا إن حد يجرح مشاعرهم 
> كلمة صغيرة ممكن تضايقهم مدة طويلة
> ...


انا فعلا مهما اتكلمت انا مش هعرف اوصلك الى عايز اقلهولك بس ربنا يبارك فيك ويبارك فى بناتك ان شاء لله ونشوفهم احسن الناس حقيقى الكلام الى انت قلته ده كتير عليا فعلا وكان الشرف ليا فعلا يوم ماتقبلنا 
بس انا مش رومانسى ولا حاجه بالعكس يعنى  ::  انا بحب حاجات لا تمت للرومانسيه بشى دنا بحب المكن والعربيات  ::  
بحب الصقور جدا والفهود والكلاب يمكن لان فيهم موصفات كتير بتعجبنى 
شكرا لحضورك الجميل وكلامك الى انا مش عارف ارد عليه انت عارف اللغه بتاعتى بقى  ::  والله مع انى مش تعليم لغات ولا حاجه بس انت عارف بقى احنا عشره من 2004  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> موضوع رائع 
> 
> وفعلاً .. نِعم الضيف والمضيف
> 
> أهلا بالصقر المصري زيزو 
> 
> منور ضفاف النيل 
> 
> تعرفت أكثر على شخصك وفكرك الراقي
> ...


فراشه المنتدى النيل ومصر كلها منوره بيكم انا مبسوط فعلا بوجودى مابينكم فعلا بتشرف بمعرفتكم حتى وسط اصحابى يعنى المنتدى عرفنى بناس كتير جدا جميله جدا ومحترمه جدا جدا 
ربنا يخليكى يارب ويبارك فيكى وفى اهل بيتك 

وليكى عليا لما النادى الاهلى ميبقاش موجود هبقى احاول اشجع الزمالك  ::  وكفايه كده بقى علشان حسام عمر ممكن ياخد باله كفايه انه عضنى مره غيرلى مسار عرق لمده 3 شهور  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> مكنش ينفع خالص
> إنى اشوف اسم** زيزو** بدون ماألقى التحية
> حتى لو لم أقرأ الموضوع بعد.
> وواثقة إنى هسعد جدا بالموضوع
> وهستمتع جدا بالحوار
> عمومـــا
> مسائك جميل يازيزو
> ورجعالك بعد قرأة الموضوع
> ...


فنانه ابناء مصر الجميله ا -هاله 
انا بكون مبسوط لما بشوف اسمك فى المنتدى والاقيكى اونلاين وكفايه انك صاحبه فضل عليا فى تعلم حاجات كده بس متقوليش تانى على الجاجوار انها شبه الفيات  :: 
مساءك جميل وصباحك سكر وانتى تيجى فى اى وقت وانا ابعتلك عربيه تجيبك من قاعه التصميمات لغايه هنا  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[CENTER]


> أفتكر من كام سنة في أحد لقاءات المنتدى شفت زيزو .. من بعيد
> كانت ابتسامته على وشه برضه زي ما بنشوفها هنا
> 
> أنا كمان باقتنع ان الإنطباعات الأولى مش بالضرورة تدوم أو تصدق لازم نتعامل
> كمان مش كل حاجة ظاهرة بتبقى هي الحقيقة كاملة
> 
> الزمن ده اتقلبت فيه موازين كتير بحيث أصبحت معاني زي الصدق والوفاء والطيبة والتلقائية والتسامح وغيرهم حاجات استثنائية نادرة
> بل إنها لو وجدت في انسان أحيانا بيوصفها المجتمع بصفات عكسية..أخفها إنك تلاقي اللي يندهش إن فيه حد كده فعلا بدون تصنع
> 
> ...





> الشاطر حسن
> الشكر أصبح كلمة بلا معنى معك
> ربنا يكرمك







اكبر باحثه فى غلطاتى الكيبورديه انا يتهيالى انك عملتى ماجيستير و دكتوراه فى مشاركاتى لانك بتفهميها وهى ناقصه حروف وزياده حروف  ::  انا بعد كده مش محتاج اكتب انا هشاور انتى هتفهمى  :: 
منوره يا ناريمان وفعلا بكون مبسوط لما بلاقيكى فى المنتدى 
العيب صدقينى مش على الزمن هو العيب ديما فى الناس 
الاصاله موجوده فى كل واحد فينا وكل شخص فيه كميه حاجات كويسه كتير بس ماعرفش ليه الناس مش بتتعامل بيها الناس فعلا بقت انانيه ديما دلوقتى بيتعاملو على ان الشخص الى قدامهم ده عدو مثلا وبيظهرو الجانب الوحش منهم وللاسف ده فى اغلبيه الناس 
على فكره سر حبى لحيونات كتير زى الصقور مثلا او الفهود او النمور او الكلاب لان كل حاجه من دول فيهم حاجه حلوه صفه بتمناها تبقى فى الناس او على الاقل تتعامل بطبيعتها مش اكتر طيبقه القلب عمرها مكانت ضعف ولا التسامح كان قله حيله بالعكس 
دول انا نقلتهم من على النت كنت قرتهم زمان وكل كلمه فيها ليها معنى ولو الناس عملت بيهم صدقينى هتلاقى الرحمه رجعت تانى مابين الناس والسماحه 
القوة هي ان تحب الاخر في صمت

القوة هي ان تشع السعادة للاخرين مع انك لا تشعر بالسعادة 
القوة هي ان تعفو عن الاخرين مع اهم لا يستحقون العفو 
القوة هي الانتظار مع الرغم من عدم ايمانك بعودته
القوة هي ان تحتفظ بهدوئك في لحظات اليأس
القوة هي ان تحتفظ بصمتك في الوقت ترغب فيه بالبكاء من شدة كربك 
القوة اظهار السعادة للاخرين مع انك لا تشعر بها
القوة هي الابتسامة مع انك ترغب بالبكاء
القوة هي اسعاد الاخرين بالرغم من قلبك المحطم
القوة هي ان تواسي الغير بالرغم من حاجتك للمواساة 

طولت عليكى بقى يا ناريمان انا سعيد جدا بوجودك ويارب يديم المحبه والاخوه دى وكان ليا الشرف حقيقى بمعرفتك  :f: 


كل الشكر لحسن والله انه اتاح المساحه انى اتكلم مع كل شخص كده فردانى بدل مابتوهو منى فى المواضيع  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *
> 
> اخى العزيز والحبيب والجميل 
> 
> زيزو 
> 
> مفاجاه جميله ان اجد موضوع مميز عن اخ جميل زى زيزو
> 
> مهما كان الانطباع من خلال المنتدى ومن خلال الكلمات 
> ...


ربنا يخليك يا ابو البنات على كلامك وشكرا والله على كل حرف انت قلته الى يعاشركم لازم تنطبق عليه كل الموصفات دى واحسن كمان على فكره بكون مبسوط والله لما حد من المنتدى بيتكرم او بيفوز يعنى كنت فرحان يوم ماتكرمتو فى اسكندريه وحضرت التكريم بتاعكم و اخدو شهادات تقدير بجد كانى انا الى احت الشهدات دى يوم ماحسن اصر ان احمد صلاح يروح الاول علشان منسقش انا وهو فى الطريق ومشينا من اسكندريه لما احمد دخل بيتهم فى القاهره  :: 
انا فعلا بتمنى اروح اسكندريه بس مش عارف امتى  ::  ياريت تيجى القاهره 
الحب متبادل والله وربنا العالم بمعزتكم كلكم اد ايه بالنسبالى ربنا فعلا ميحرمناش ابدا من الروح دى وينميها كل يوم عن التانى  :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> موضوع رائع 
> 
> وفعلاً .. نِعم الضيف والمضيف
> 
> أهلا بالصقر المصري زيزو 
> 
> منور ضفاف النيل 
> 
> تعرفت أكثر على شخصك وفكرك الراقي
> ...


يعني انتي دلوقتي في بالي فراشة بيضا وبخطين حمر ومالو يعني مالفراش يقدر يخطط نفسه برضه وبالمناسبة سمعت كده في قناة أجنبية معادية ربنا يكفينا الشر إن الخطين الحمر دولن معناهم ممنوع الفوز والتاني ممنوع الإعتراف بالهزيمة . أنا ماسكتش طبعا اتصلت بيهم في وقتها وقولتلهم طب يافالحين والأبيض الكتير دا معناه ايه قالولي قلبك أبيض يابلدينا  وفضلوم يضحكوا . أللا هما كدا شتموني يافراشة .
عموما زملكاوية زملكاوية ومالو يعني مش مصريين أهو نحبهم وخلاص .
 :: 
مع اني ماليش في الكورة بس أحب أولعها شوية 
دام وجودك الرائع وصيتك الطيب الذائع وعطرك الشائع في كل الأركان
تقديري واحترامي

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> مكنش ينفع خالص
> إنى اشوف اسم** زيزو** بدون ماألقى التحية
> حتى لو لم أقرأ الموضوع بعد.
> وواثقة إنى هسعد جدا بالموضوع
> وهستمتع جدا بالحوار
> عمومـــا
> مسائك جميل يازيزو
> ورجعالك بعد قرأة الموضوع
> ...


طب أهو استنينا كتير ومارجعتيش أقول ايه أنا لزيزو دلوقتي أقولو يعني ان الموضوع تاه من لولي ومش لاقياه تاني ولا أقولوا نضارتها اتكسرت وجايه بعد يومين ولا أقولوا العدسات الزرقا اللي حاطاها لونها بهت وهاتغيرهم ولا أقولوا اية بس قوليلي 
طب هاستنى تاني قيمة يومين كده وأجيب معايا شوالين أعبيهم شكر من اللي مستنيه بس ياريت يعني تكتري شوية أصله شاحح في البلد والقنطار منه بالشيء الفلاني.
 :: 
تستاهلي 
وكل وقت بلا استثناء غروب أو شروق صباح أوليل أو أصيل يشع نور روحك الصافية ليهدي الأشياء بريقا . أصابنا اليوم لشرف وجودك.
تقديري واحترامي

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الشاطر حسن
> الشكر أصبح كلمة بلا معنى معك
> ربنا يكرمك


طب وبعدين ياكبيرة شوفيلنا حل بقى أدام الشكر مش نافع يعني شوية بطاطس بالمايونيز مثلا وياريت يكون من ثانوي بدل من اعدادي أو شوية حاجات من اللي بتعملوها وأسماءها زي الدوا حتى  مش باعرف أنطقها
اتصرفي يعني أحسن الواحد على لحم بطنه من خمس دقايق :: 

وهكذا نرجو أن يصاحب ألق ضيوفنا الحظ  بشرف وجودكم فتزهر وردات هنا وهناك وتبتسم الطيور فتغرد كما لم تغرد قط . زادكم الله من فضله
تقديري واحترامي

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
عارف يا** زيزو**
أنـــا بجد كان نفسى اقول عنك حاجة جديدة عنك
بحسها انا وبس
لقيت إن بسم الله ماشاء الله
ربنا وهبك حب من كل اللى محيطين بيك
وموش أنـــا بس اللى حساك أخ فعلى
وموش أنـــا بس اللى شايفة إنك ببرائة بيبى أوى
ولا أنـــا بس اللى حساك طاقة فرح لمجرد وجودها
بتضيف فرحة للمكان
زيزو
إنت بجد حد جميل أوى
فرحانة بوجوده بيننا
**زيزو**
لا يسعنى إلا أن اقول لــكـــــ ...
**زيزو يا زيزو يامظبطنا يا مهنينا يا مشبعنا يا مغدينا* *







*

----------


## loly_h

> طب أهو استنينا كتير ومارجعتيش أقول ايه أنا لزيزو دلوقتي أقولو يعني ان الموضوع تاه من لولي ومش لاقياه تاني ولا أقولوا نضارتها اتكسرت وجايه بعد يومين ولا أقولوا العدسات الزرقا اللي حاطاها لونها بهت وهاتغيرهم ولا أقولوا اية بس قوليلي 
> طب هاستنى تاني قيمة يومين كده وأجيب معايا شوالين أعبيهم شكر من اللي مستنيه بس ياريت يعني تكتري شوية أصله شاحح في البلد والقنطار منه بالشيء الفلاني.
> 
> تستاهلي 
> وكل وقت بلا استثناء غروب أو شروق صباح أوليل أو أصيل يشع نور روحك الصافية ليهدي الأشياء بريقا . أصابنا اليوم لشرف وجودك.
> تقديري واحترامي


*
أيــــا حسن
هنـــاك على بعد خطوات 
ليست ببعيدة
تقف الشكـــرا خجلى منك
محمرة الوجنتين
فهى أقل من أن تقال لكـــ
ولكنها تنتظر تواضع منكـــ
ورأفة بحالها...
وقبولها...
 مع باقة فراشات بألوان الفرح...*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *
> 
> اخى العزيز والحبيب والجميل 
> 
> زيزو 
> 
> مفاجاه جميله ان اجد موضوع مميز عن اخ جميل زى زيزو
> 
> مهما كان الانطباع من خلال المنتدى ومن خلال الكلمات 
> ...


كلي ثقة بالله أنه حباكم بقلب يحب الناس ورزقكم محبتهم ، الطيور على أشكالها تقع .
أستاذي الغالي لامكان لاستجمام عند شط كرمكم فقط تأمل وشكر وجهد كثير لاستفادة أكثر ، وماأكثر ماتجودون به ، وماتجودون به فضل من الله لذلك زادكم الله من فضله دعاء لكم وفي نفس الوقت لنا أيضا
تقديري واحترامي.

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

السلام عليكم جميعاً 
انا جيت متأخر كعادتى فى المواضيع او حتى فى الحقيقة  :: 
يمكن زيزو من اول الناس اللى عرفتها فى المنتدى من قاعة المسابقات وفك التكشيرة وكان ليه مواضيع فظيعه 
زى ده كان معلق معايا  ::  
طرق ماحصلتش لتأديب الشباب الى بيعاكسو البنات
رغم انى مكنتش على تواصل معه لكن بصراحة كنت اتمنى
فهو انسان بحس فيه انه النص بتاعى الطيب اللى نفسى يبقا فيا على طول
محدش يرد يقول بقا ايه ياعادل يا شرير  :: 
لاء انا طيب برضوه بس مش بعرف دايماً ابقى عاقل وهادىء وراسى ورزين والحاجات دى زى زيزو كده
وكنت بحب الصقور زيه فى مرحلة الشباب زمان زيه كده 
فاتجننت واشتريت صقر من سوق الجمعه راح مخربشنى رحت ضربه ومرجعه 
ومبقتش احبه خااااااالص من ساعته
فاكيد لو قابلنى زيزو كان هيقولى اسرارهم .. علشان مطولش
اشكرك يا شاطر حسن يا للى من كتر ماالناس شكرت فيك وقالت اللى نفسى اقوله كله من قلبى فيك والله
مش لاقى كلام اقوله غير اقولك ربنا دايماً يحبب فيك خلقه 
ومشكور على ضيفك اللى زى العسل ده زيزو الجميل اللى فكرنى بااجمل الاعضاء واجمل ايام فى بيتنا الثانى

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> شكرا ليك يا حسن على الموضوع والاستضافه الجميله ليا 
> انا فعلا مش هقدر اوفيك شكر طبعا على تعبك وموضوعك واستضافتك ليا ده كفايه انك جبتلى عصير 
> حقيقى شكرا وادام علينا المحبه والاخوه ديما ان شاء لله 
> وصدقنى والله انا ابسط بكتير قوى من كل حرف انت كاتبه فى الموضوع 
> دمت اخ دائما .


تعالى هنا ياغالي 
أولا لاشكر على واجب
ثانيا سؤال العصير لاأقصد به شيئا شخصيا عني فقد أخجلتني بردك وكرم أخلاقك 
وثالثا ايه المشكلة يعني ان الواحد يكون ليه اسمين فمثلا أنا أعرف واحد صاحبي كل اخواته اسمهم محمد ماعدا أخوه مصطفى اسمه عادل ..عادي يعني ههههههه
رابعا أخي العزيز كان لي الشرف وحروف إجاباتك تعانق حروف أسئلتي وخيال أسئلتي وجد ضالته في جميل إجاباتك .
كنت حقا محظوظ مرتين مرة لشرف معرفتك ومرة لشرف قبولك ضيفا .
جزاك الله خيرا ياغالي وأكثر من أمثالك
أتمنى لك دنيا تستجيب لأحلامك وقلوبا ترضي حنان قلبك وأياما تشبعك ابتسامات وأصدقاء أوفياء في كل مكان.
دامت أيامك برضا الرحمن

----------


## nariman

> طب وبعدين ياكبيرة شوفيلنا حل بقى أدام الشكر مش نافع يعني شوية بطاطس بالمايونيز مثلا وياريت يكون من ثانوي بدل من اعدادي أو شوية حاجات من اللي بتعملوها وأسماءها زي الدوا حتى  مش باعرف أنطقها
> اتصرفي يعني أحسن الواحد على لحم بطنه من خمس دقايق
> 
> وهكذا نرجو أن يصاحب ألق ضيوفنا الحظ  بشرف وجودكم فتزهر وردات هنا وهناك وتبتسم الطيور فتغرد كما لم تغرد قط . زادكم الله من فضله
> تقديري واحترامي


الحق عليا رفعت الموضوع وقلت أكسب في معدتكم ثواب  :: 
أيوه ياسيدي من اعدادي ..يعني عمايل ايديا بلاش تلاكيك
وماله المايونيز بقى..
ماحضرتش انت الفراخ بالأناناس..أيام طفولتي البريئة في المنتدى  :: 
اتهرينا تريقة أنا والبنات والضيف بتاعك قام بالواجب  ::

----------


## nova_n

أخى الشاطر حسن

أخى زيزو

موضوع أكثر من رائع وجعلنا نتعرف عليكم الأثنين عن قرب
الشاطر حسن بيتجدد دائما فى حواراته
وزيزو شخصية طيبة وكما توقعته من خلال مشاركاته وموضوعاته
بجد أستمتعت جدا من الحوار بس انا مش باعرف أجامل كتير
وأقول اللى نفسى ودايما للأسف باتخيل ان الأشخاص اللى باتعامل معاهم
عارفين مشاعرى ويمكن ده بيسبب لى مشاكل كتير
لكن أتمنى ان تكونوا انى حاسة انى أختكم الصغيرة اللى معجبة جدا بكم
وباتعلم منكم جميعا كل ما أدخل حاجة جديدة
ان شاء الله منتدى أبناء مصر يفضل بكل الموجودين ولا ينفص منهم أحد

شكرا

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> دلوقتى انا حاسه انى مش عارفة اقول حاجة عن زيزو ..علشان ساعات الإحساس العميق الواصل بين الناس بيكون أكبر من اى كلام وأى وصف 
> المفترض اننا من خلف شاشات ..وعالم افتراضى فعلا ..لكن مع بعض الناس الحقيقة دى بيتم نسفها 
> زيزو من الناس دى اللى تحس انه ادامك ..هو كدا أصلا ..كيانه حى وطبيعته شديدة البراءة لدرجة انى بحسه طفل ..بحسه زى ابنى ..دا غير انه حد حنون وحقيقى مرهف الحس جدا وان كان بيحاول ان يتعالى على الرهافة دى بخفة الدم وبوجه محمر من الخجل وبشهامة ..يعنى هو دلوقتى واقع فى مأزق ..هيرد يقول ايه على الناس دى وهو حاسس أكتر ..ولغته العربية فى نفس الوقت مش هتساعده 
> 
> زيزو دا اخويا وابنى وصديقى ..فيه ناس بيكون بينك وبينهم عشم وأمل واعزاز فى الله كبير اوى ..
> 
> وبجد انا مش عارفة اقول ايه تانى لأنى حاسه أكتر ..
> 
> بس حابه اقولك يا زيزو اخيرا ..- ياريت ماتجيبش فرقة فى الفرح علشان انا ان شاء الله هجيبلك العيال  مفيش داعى للتكاليف - 
> ...


أهلا بزميلة فصل البيبي كلاس هههههههه
أهلا بأم آدم وحمزة حبايبي الصغيرين اللي لسه ماحلوش الواجب في باقات حروف
عندما يتصادف تطابق بعض السمات الشخصية مع أحدهم لاشك بأن الألفة تفرض نفسها هكذا أنتِ وزيزو أدام الله المعروف والكلمة الطيبة .
أما على ضفاف النيل فلربما بادرت به كمضيف حتى لاأضطر الوجود كضيف ههههههههه
جدولت ضيوفي في حلقات الموضوع وبالتأكيد لن أتنازل عن شرف الحوار معكِ على مائدته .
شيء يفوق الروعة أن تجد أخوة وأخوات تتجاذب معهم أطراف الحديث كي تستفيد ولكم استفدت أيما استفادة.
الجميل لاينكر وجمال الروح لابد وأن يظهر وهكذا أنتم من عطر مروركم الأول وأنا أدرك تماما مدى نقاء روحكم وتميزكم .
بارك الله لكِ  ولزوجكِ وأولادك وأجزل لكم العطاء.
شكري وتقديري لكم مستمرٌ أبدا

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *
> أيــــا حسن
> هنـــاك على بعد خطوات 
> ليست ببعيدة
> تقف الشكـــرا خجلى منك
> محمرة الوجنتين
> فهى أقل من أن تقال لكـــ
> ولكنها تنتظر تواضع منكـــ
> ورأفة بحالها...
> ...


أخجلتني الكلمات فعلا لؤلؤة المكان وكل زمان.
من في قاموسه هكذا كلمات فهو بالتأكيد فارس عزيز وسط قومه.
جزاكِ الله خيرا وأجزل لكِ العطاء.

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> السلام عليكم جميعاً 
> انا جيت متأخر كعادتى فى المواضيع او حتى فى الحقيقة 
> يمكن زيزو من اول الناس اللى عرفتها فى المنتدى من قاعة المسابقات وفك التكشيرة وكان ليه مواضيع فظيعه 
> زى ده كان معلق معايا  
> طرق ماحصلتش لتأديب الشباب الى بيعاكسو البنات
> رغم انى مكنتش على تواصل معه لكن بصراحة كنت اتمنى
> فهو انسان بحس فيه انه النص بتاعى الطيب اللى نفسى يبقا فيا على طول
> محدش يرد يقول بقا ايه ياعادل يا شرير 
> لاء انا طيب برضوه بس مش بعرف دايماً ابقى عاقل وهادىء وراسى ورزين والحاجات دى زى زيزو كده
> ...


تأتي دائما ياغالي في الوقت المناسب 
أم أن الوقت المناسب هو وقت حضورك . تنتظر اكتمال بدرك لتغرق المكان نورا . وينع وردك لتريق على الجنبات عطورا .
أخي الغالي أسعد دائما حال وجودك وأشرف كثيرا عند حضورك ولايسعني لجميل دعائك وكلامك إلا دعاءً لك بالتوفيق والسداد دائما وأن تعيش في الحياة عيشا رغيدا ناعما وأن تسعد بأولادك ويسعدوا بك وأن يجمعنا الله دائما على خير وود.

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الحق عليا رفعت الموضوع وقلت أكسب في معدتكم ثواب 
> أيوه ياسيدي من اعدادي ..يعني عمايل ايديا بلاش تلاكيك
> وماله المايونيز بقى..
> ماحضرتش انت الفراخ بالأناناس..أيام طفولتي البريئة في المنتدى 
> اتهرينا تريقة أنا والبنات والضيف بتاعك قام بالواجب


المايونيز دا أحلى حاجة في الدنيا لونه الأحمر والشطة اللي فيه وطعم السبانخ اللي ظاهر فيه ماقوليكيش الصراحة .طب دانا بحطه على المربى من كتر حبي فيه وياسلام لما أدهن بيه الكحك اللي بأجيبوا من دوار العمدة وأسقيه في الشاي تقوليش اختراع . :: 
لأ بجد أنا بحب السلطة دي جدا وبعملها وساعات أبشر عليها جبنة كرافت . 
وفعلا في مرة أكلت الفراخ بالأناناس وعجبتني جدا جدا  لدرجة اني صدقت ان في أكل حلو غير اللي أعرفه واداني الشجاعة اني أجرب أي حاجة جديدة .
تسلم ايديكي ياناريمان ومستني برضه حاجات من ثانوي  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> دلوقتى انا حاسه انى مش عارفة اقول حاجة عن زيزو ..علشان ساعات الإحساس العميق الواصل بين الناس بيكون أكبر من اى كلام وأى وصف 
> المفترض اننا من خلف شاشات ..وعالم افتراضى فعلا ..لكن مع بعض الناس الحقيقة دى بيتم نسفها 
> زيزو من الناس دى اللى تحس انه ادامك ..هو كدا أصلا ..كيانه حى وطبيعته شديدة البراءة لدرجة انى بحسه طفل ..بحسه زى ابنى ..دا غير انه حد حنون وحقيقى مرهف الحس جدا وان كان بيحاول ان يتعالى على الرهافة دى بخفة الدم وبوجه محمر من الخجل وبشهامة ..يعنى هو دلوقتى واقع فى مأزق ..هيرد يقول ايه على الناس دى وهو حاسس أكتر ..ولغته العربية فى نفس الوقت مش هتساعده 
> 
> زيزو دا اخويا وابنى وصديقى ..فيه ناس بيكون بينك وبينهم عشم وأمل واعزاز فى الله كبير اوى ..
> 
> وبجد انا مش عارفة اقول ايه تانى لأنى حاسه أكتر ..
> 
> بس حابه اقولك يا زيزو اخيرا ..- ياريت ماتجيبش فرقة فى الفرح علشان انا ان شاء الله هجيبلك العيال  مفيش داعى للتكاليف - 
> ...


 ::  طيب انا مش عارف ارد عليكى اقولك ايه بس ربنا فعلا عالم معزتك اد ايه عندى ياندى انتى واولادك الجميلين ادم وحمزه 
العالم الافتراضى معاكو انتو بقى واقع عايشه لانه اخد حيز كبير من حياتى يعنى كتير جدا قابلتهم واتعاملت معاهم ومنا بقى مابينا شغل 
الدفى الى مالى المكان ده فعلا انا ماشفتوش فى مكان تانى لدرجه انه يعتبر الموقع الوحيد الى بدخل عليه وبتعامل مع الناس طبعا غير الفيس يعنى  ::  
انا فعلا مش عارف ارد على اى مشاركه يا ندى لانى مش عارف اوصل الى حاسه فعلا بالكلام 
انتى فعلا اخت وصديقه ويهمنى ديما اشوفك بخير العشم والعشره ماعكم بقت موجوده بالفعل حتى لو كان من خلال شاشه كمبيوتر 
وشعود كله واصل صدقينى اكتر من اى كلام اصل انا بردو عايز اتكلم على كل واحد فيكم بالى حاسه بس فعلا مش عارف اكتب  ::  
وكل الشكر لحسن انه اتاح ليا الفرصه انى اتكلم معاكم والله فى موضوع جميل كده  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> عارف يا** زيزو**
> أنـــا بجد كان نفسى اقول عنك حاجة جديدة عنك
> بحسها انا وبس
> لقيت إن بسم الله ماشاء الله
> ربنا وهبك حب من كل اللى محيطين بيك
> وموش أنـــا بس اللى حساك أخ فعلى
> وموش أنـــا بس اللى شايفة إنك ببرائة بيبى أوى
> ولا أنـــا بس اللى حساك طاقة فرح لمجرد وجودها
> ...


ربنا يخليكى يالولوى الكلام ده فعلا كتير عليا لانى اقل من ده كله بس الحمد لله انا مش عايز اكتر من محبتكم دى والله وخلاص 
ربنا يبارك فيكم ويسعدكم ويقدرنى ديما واكون سبب فى رسم ابتسامه حتى لو كانت بسيطه على وجوهكم 
بهجه المكان وفرحته بيكم عمرها مكانت الفرحه بانسان واحد ولا شخص واحد نجاح المكان ده الى هو يعتبر البيت التانى لكل واحد فينا هو نجاح بينا كلنا 
وانتى اجمل يا لولى لانك صاحبه احساس و طاقه جميله انا نفسى معرفش اوصلها 
اتمنالك الخير ديما واشوفك احسن مصممه فى الشرق الاوسط والشرق الى مش اوسط  ::  ومتقوليش على الجاجوار شبه الفيات  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> السلام عليكم جميعاً 
> انا جيت متأخر كعادتى فى المواضيع او حتى فى الحقيقة 
> يمكن زيزو من اول الناس اللى عرفتها فى المنتدى من قاعة المسابقات وفك التكشيرة وكان ليه مواضيع فظيعه 
> زى ده كان معلق معايا  
> طرق ماحصلتش لتأديب الشباب الى بيعاكسو البنات
> رغم انى مكنتش على تواصل معه لكن بصراحة كنت اتمنى
> فهو انسان بحس فيه انه النص بتاعى الطيب اللى نفسى يبقا فيا على طول
> محدش يرد يقول بقا ايه ياعادل يا شرير 
> لاء انا طيب برضوه بس مش بعرف دايماً ابقى عاقل وهادىء وراسى ورزين والحاجات دى زى زيزو كده
> ...


انت ماجيتش متاخر ولا حاجه يا عادل 
انا ليا الشرف انى اتعرفت عليك كنت بتعرف عليك من خلال ردودك العفويه ساعات بحس انك زى فى التلقائيه والردود وده الى انا عارفه عن عادل الشرقاوى 
الصقور بقى مجال كبير بس انا اصلا عمرى ماربيت صقر اصلى هربيه فين  ::  انا كانت اكيد يعنى الوالده بيتتنى انا وهو على السلم  ::  
بس هما ليهم طريقه معينه و عنايه خاصه جدا خصوصا كمان انه اولا مش رخيص انك تشتريه وكمان انواعه كتير هبقى ابعتلك فى رساله خاصه موضوع عامله عن الصقور من زمان من انواع وتدريب وعنايه وكل حاجه 
شكرا لحضورك يا عادل وربنا يديم المحبه دى على طول 
كل الشكر لك  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أخى الشاطر حسن
> 
> أخى زيزو
> 
> موضوع أكثر من رائع وجعلنا نتعرف عليكم الأثنين عن قرب
> الشاطر حسن بيتجدد دائما فى حواراته
> وزيزو شخصية طيبة وكما توقعته من خلال مشاركاته وموضوعاته
> بجد أستمتعت جدا من الحوار بس انا مش باعرف أجامل كتير
> وأقول اللى نفسى ودايما للأسف باتخيل ان الأشخاص اللى باتعامل معاهم
> ...



ربنا يخليكى يا نوفا صدق المشاعر مش عيب ولكن العيب هو الى يستغل صدق المشاعر فى تحقيق اهدافه 
انتى جميله قوى يانوفا ومشاركتك جميله ووجودك بيخلى المكان جميل 
الف سلامه عليكى انا لسه شايف انك كنتى تعبانه 
وانتى وسط اهلك هنا بردو 
ابناء مصر حلو فعلا بيكم وبوجودكم لان الموقع من غيركم مش هيكون ابناء مصر خالص صدق مشاعركم هو الى مدى الموقع كيانه 
 :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

هديه بسيطه ليكم كده  :f:  الواحد لو كان معاه فلوس كان جبلكو الحاجات دى  ::  وكل واحد من شخصيته حاتطله العربيه الى شايف انها شخصيته  :: 

الشاطر حسن 


بوكيمونه 


سوما 


احمد ناصر  :f: 


فراشه 

وبيضه اهو علشان بتشجعى الزمالك يا فراشه  :: 

لولى 


ناريمان 


ا-نادر 


العزيزة اليمامه ام ادام وحمزة 

اليمامه 

ادم

حمزة


عادل الشرقاوى


nova

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أخى الشاطر حسن
> 
> أخى زيزو
> 
> موضوع أكثر من رائع وجعلنا نتعرف عليكم الأثنين عن قرب
> الشاطر حسن بيتجدد دائما فى حواراته
> وزيزو شخصية طيبة وكما توقعته من خلال مشاركاته وموضوعاته
> بجد أستمتعت جدا من الحوار بس انا مش باعرف أجامل كتير
> وأقول اللى نفسى ودايما للأسف باتخيل ان الأشخاص اللى باتعامل معاهم
> ...


ههههههههه أول ماقريت ردك يانوفا تخيلتك على طول جنب السوبر ماركت وانتي بتنادي وبتقولي يارفيق .
يابنتي بتحبي بابا وماما واخواتك بصيلهم في عينيهم وعبري عن شعورك بكل سهولة ( جربي الحكاية دي مع نورا النهاردة )
بس أنا متأكد يانوفا إنك مش بتجاملي بالكلام كتير لأنك بتجاملي بالفعل أكتر 
يعني برك لوالديك فعلا أفضل من مليون قصيدة تقوليها فيهم
ولما مثلا تهتمي بأخواتك وعلى وشك ابتسامة بمليون ألف كلمة
لكن برضه لازم نصرح بالكلام من وقت للتاني
لأنه من وقت للتاني أكيد بنسمعه منهم

بارك الله فيكي يانوفا ويسر طريقك ورزقكِ سعادة الدارين
وتحية وسلاما لنورا وبلغيها أننا جميعا بانتظارها وإن شاء الله نعملها حفلة حلاوة رجوعها 

شكري الجزيل وتقديري الذي لاينتهي

----------


## الشحرورة

*الشاطر حسن

مش تقول ان هنا على شط النيل
فيه قعدة جميلة ومووايل
الله أختيار رائع وجميل
 تسلم الأيادى ومحاور من الدرجة الأولى الواحد حاسس انه قاعد
جنبكم وبيحكى 

أخى زيزو شخصية جميلة وتلقائية ومهذبة
واتعرفت عليك أكثر من الاول والبركة فى الشاطر
 وحبك للسيارات لفت نظرى والصقور كمان
صحيح احنا مش بنتقابل كتير بس واخدة بالى منك
هههههههههههههههههه
موضوعات جميلة ومشاركات بردة جميلة
وعلى فكرة فى مشاركة لك بتقول نوفا مريضة
لا دى زى الفل المرضة نورا مالكم فى ايه
وشوشت السلالم بس مش أكتر هههههههههههه
ربنا يسعدك فى حياتك ويوفقك مع نصك الحلو يا زيزو
وتعمل أسرة جميلة باذن الله

مودتى وتقديرى
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

::  أرهقني اليوم غسيل ملابس
 ::  وبعد النشر بقيت مش حاسس

 ::  غير بذهول مابعد التعب

 :: ومهام أخرى أثارت رعبي
 :: 
 :: 
 :: 
 :Chased: وقسمت ظهري
 :32: وبينما كنت أوازن أمري
 :Sleeping: غفوت قليلا من كتر قهري
 :Alp16: رأيت نفسي في سباق أجري
 :Ban2: وعربيتي باظت ياداهية دقي

 ::@: صحوت وأنا في قمة غضبي

 :n:  حتى في أحلامي مايل بختي

 ::uff::  في كل جدار سأخبط رأسي

 ::  ومضى يومي بليد الحس
 :Wai:  حتى جاء زيزو يغرد

 ::  يقنعني أثور وأن أتمرد

 ::  أشار عليّ أن أتحرك
 :Bud: ومن أسلحتي لاأتجرد

 :Moped:  قال سنذهب لنغير حظك

 ::  ونزرع بعض الورد بأرضك
 :36 15 4: لك عندي أحلى هدية 
           بسمة حلوة وعربية
 :: حاسسها زيك في الشخصية

 ::  قلت ياريتها حقيقة كانت

 :Blink:  أوفي حلمي ظهرت وبانت

 :Baby: لكن ياصاحبي 

 :K4:  ليك كل شكري

شكلها مش هاتخلص كفاياها كده  :: 

أخي العزيز / زيزو
تحية طيبة وبعد
رب أخ لك لم تلده أمك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *الشاطر حسن
> 
> مش تقول ان هنا على شط النيل
> فيه قعدة جميلة ومووايل
> الله أختيار رائع وجميل
>  تسلم الأيادى ومحاور من الدرجة الأولى الواحد حاسس انه قاعد
> جنبكم وبيحكى 
> 
> أخى زيزو شخصية جميلة وتلقائية ومهذبة
> ...


ازيك يا شحروره منورانى على الجانب الشرقى من النيل  ::  من ناحيه التحرير مش من ناحيه الزمالك  :: 
ربنا يخليكى على كلامك وشعورك النبيل ويارب اكون زى كلامكم كده انا احرجت حقيقى بزوقكم وطيبه قلبكم وحقيقى بككون مبسو\ ديما وانا معاكم حكايه السيارات والصقور والفهود والكلاب دى قصه تانيه خالص ومهما اتكلمت عنها مش هعرف اوصلكم يمكن حبيت فى كل حاجه من دى حاجه كنت اتكنى انها تبقى موجوده فى البنى ادمين او على الاقل يعملو بيها 
وشكرا على ثنائك وحضورك الجميل ودنا حاصلى الشرف ادام تحت عنيكى كده ومتابعانى والله جزاكى الله خير ويارب يباركلك فى اهل بيتك وبيتك ديما 
انا ماعرفش بقى مين الى كان مريض اهم اخوات وخلاص هى ونورا انا علشان مش كنت عارف اتابع كمان الفتره الى فاتت علشان خطار الشغل 
هو كله كان تعبان والده اليمامه و نورا و لولى مرارتها تعبت وناس كان عندهم برد  ::  فى عز الحر مش فاكر كانت تقريبا ناريمان  ::  عامه الف سلامه على كل الى تعبان ويشفيهم 

استنى هاجبلك هديتك انتى كمان اشمعنى هما يعنى تقريبا بشوف شخصيه الشحروره عامله زى العربيه دى 



شيك وراسيه وثابته وجودها على الطريق  ::  ومش مبالغ فيها على الرغم من انها هيونداى  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *الشاطر حسن
> 
> مش تقول ان هنا على شط النيل
> فيه قعدة جميلة ومووايل
> الله أختيار رائع وجميل
>  تسلم الأيادى ومحاور من الدرجة الأولى الواحد حاسس انه قاعد
> جنبكم وبيحكى 
> 
> أخى زيزو شخصية جميلة وتلقائية ومهذبة
> ...


ازيك ياكبيرة عاملة ايه أوعي تقولي محشي الواحد زهقان منه اليومين دول قال ايه ياشحرورة بيسموه مقبلات وياكلوه بارد . 
المهم سمعت كده خبر مش ولابد قال ايه زقيتي نورا بكل عزمك من ع السلم وقال ايه البت وقعت وكسرت سلمتين مش حرام عليكي ياشحرورة الخساير دي لسه هايجيبوا بتاع السلالم ولسه هايصلحوا ، طب كنتي زقتيها ع الأرض مثلا عشان البلاط أرخص من السلالم ماعلينا أنا ع العموم كدبت الخبر ده وقولت من جوه نفسي الشحرورة بتخاف من السلالم أصلا.
دنيا بقى هانعمل ايه لاسايبة الواقع واقع ولا السلم سلم  :: 

وقت الحضور تغاريد ابتسام وهديل حمام يصاحب موكبك . تأثر الورد حين تركتيه هنا . طيبت خاطره بعطر مرورك .
جزاكِ الله خيرا وزادكِ من فضله

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اخي الحبيب الشاطر حسن 



شكري وتقديري لدعوتك وحوارك الرائع مع أخونا الحبيب زيزو 

وأحييك على جهدك وعطائك وأتمنى لك كل الخير والسعادة 

وأرحب بأخي الحبيب الغالي زيزو ( عريس المنتدى ) 




 ولا مجال للشك أنك انسان خلوق محبوب من غالبية كل من في المنتدى قديما وحديثا 

 وبالنسبة لي أنت أخ عزيز عندي وأتمنى لك كل الخير والسعادة وأن يبارك لك في والديك وزوجتك القادمة وذريتك الصالحة بأمر الله
واستمر في عطائك في كل خير وانشر الخير لكل من تعرفه ومن لا تعرفه

ولا تنسانا من صالح دعائك واليك هذه البطاقة هدية تعبيرا لك عن حبي لك 

__

لا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله *** محمد رسول الله 
_

----------


## nova_n

*شكرا يا زيزو عربيتى حلوة جدا جدا
ودمها خفيف بس خايفة نورا تطمع فيها وخصوصا
انها مش بتمشى الان ههههههههههههههه
سلمت يداك

شكرا

*

----------


## nova_n

> ههههههههه أول ماقريت ردك يانوفا تخيلتك على طول جنب السوبر ماركت وانتي بتنادي وبتقولي يارفيق .
> يابنتي بتحبي بابا وماما واخواتك بصيلهم في عينيهم وعبري عن شعورك بكل سهولة ( جربي الحكاية دي مع نورا النهاردة )
> بس أنا متأكد يانوفا إنك مش بتجاملي بالكلام كتير لأنك بتجاملي بالفعل أكتر 
> يعني برك لوالديك فعلا أفضل من مليون قصيدة تقوليها فيهم
> ولما مثلا تهتمي بأخواتك وعلى وشك ابتسامة بمليون ألف كلمة
> لكن برضه لازم نصرح بالكلام من وقت للتاني
> لأنه من وقت للتاني أكيد بنسمعه منهم
> 
> بارك الله فيكي يانوفا ويسر طريقك ورزقكِ سعادة الدارين
> ...



أخى الشاطر حسن

هههههههههههههههه
أنت لسع فاكر انا اللى جيبته لنفسى خلاص بقى
دلوقتى بقيت عارفه أقول ايه بس بردة مش باشترى اى حاجة
اما حبى لماما وبابا أكيد مش محتاج دليل وأخواتى 
الحمد لله أسرتى كل اللى بينهم حب ومودة وتراحم وباحبهم جدا
بس ابص فى غينيهم هاتلخبط ومش هاعرف أقول حاجة
وجربت مع نورا وأتخانقنا قالتلى بتبرقيلى ليه
هههههههههههههههه

شكرا

----------


## *صفا*

موضوع جميل وحميمي وعفوي يقرب الأعضاء من بعضهم وأنا شخصيا شعرت أنني فعلا في بيتي !
وطبعا الفضل لمقترح الموضوع وطرفي الحوار أمتعتمونا بهذه الجلسة شكرا .

ملاحظة:
شكرا أخي الشاطر حسن لدعوتي للموضوع فأنا فعلا لا أقلب كثيرا في صفحات المنتدى بسبب ضيق الوقت
والآن ارتحت لوضع مشاركتي هنا  ،  السيرفر كان معلق معي شوي اليومين اللي راحوا ..

----------


## drmustafa

أخي الحبيب زيزو 
آسف جدا للتأخير 

حقيقي استمتعت بإجاباتك اللي استشعرت منها الطيبة والجدعنة

================================
شاطر حسن 
موضوع رائع كالعادة
شوقتنا لضيفك القادم

----------


## حمادو

أحمد بيك زيزو...واحشنى يا راااااااااااااجل.

لقاء جميل جدا واستمتعت بالاسئلة والإجابات.

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> اخي الحبيب الشاطر حسن 
> 
> 
> 
> شكري وتقديري لدعوتك وحوارك الرائع مع أخونا الحبيب زيزو 
> 
> ...


أستاذي الغالي أشرف 
لكم يسعدني وجودك الباعث على الطمأنينة . نتمنى هذا الوجود وإن قل.
أدعو الله أن يثبتك على الحق وفعل الخير وأن يزيدك من فضله وأن يجمعنا دائما على خير.
جزاك الله خيرا .
جزيل شكري وتقديري

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> موضوع جميل وحميمي وعفوي يقرب الأعضاء من بعضهم وأنا شخصيا شعرت أنني فعلا في بيتي !
> وطبعا الفضل لمقترح الموضوع وطرفي الحوار أمتعتمونا بهذه الجلسة شكرا .
> 
> ملاحظة:
> شكرا أخي الشاطر حسن لدعوتي للموضوع فأنا فعلا لا أقلب كثيرا في صفحات المنتدى بسبب ضيق الوقت
> والآن ارتحت لوضع مشاركتي هنا  ،  السيرفر كان معلق معي شوي اليومين اللي راحوا ..


القديرة صفا 
يُشرفنا بصدق وجودك . عقلٌ اعتاد التفكير وقلب اعتاد التفكر وقلم تنساب منه الحروف منا وسلوى.
جزاكِ الله خيرا وزادكِ من فضله ولاحرمنا من وجودك المتميز.

----------


## *صفا*

سؤال صغير: هذه اللقاءات هي فعلا على ضفاف النيل؟ أم هو رمز للانسيابية والعطاء؟؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> سؤال صغير: هذه اللقاءات هي فعلا على ضفاف النيل؟ أم هو رمز للانسيابية والعطاء؟؟


وللمنتدى نيلٌ ضفافه سحرُ
كما نقول إن عقولكم لَبحرُ
صفا نودُ مستقبلا أن تكون فعلا على ضفاف النيل

----------


## ابن البلد

موضوع أكثر من رائع
أستمتعت جدا بقرائته ومتابعته 
بقالي أربع ساعات تقريبا بحاول أخلص قرايا 
 :: 

تسلم أيدك الشاطر حسن 
أسئلتك مميزة وقرائتك أكثر من رائعه للعضو والشخصيه زيزو 

وكل الشكر لزيزو أول حاجه على إجابته المميزة 
وثانيا على صراحته وسلاسته في الحوار
وثالثا بشكرك جدا على كلماتك الجميلة لي 
انت من الناس اللي بدبسهم كتير جدا في مشاكلي ومشاكل المنتدى معايا ودائما قدها وقدود
تسلم يارب

أسعدتموني كثيرا

كل الشكر لكم جميعا
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أرهقني اليوم غسيل ملابس
>  وبعد النشر بقيت مش حاسس
> 
>  غير بذهول مابعد التعب
> 
> ومهام أخرى أثارت رعبي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ايه يابنى الشقا ده 
ربنا يعينك يا حسن

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> اخي الحبيب الشاطر حسن 
> 
> 
> 
> شكري وتقديري لدعوتك وحوارك الرائع مع أخونا الحبيب زيزو 
> 
> ...


ازيك يا ابو ندى يا جميل منور والله وواحشنى مشاركاتك وتذكيرك الدائم للدعاء 
شكرا على كلامك وده بعض ماعندكم  وشكرا على دعائك 
ياريت تفتكرنى ديما بالدعاء كده يا اشرف ان ربنا يصلح لينا الحال ديما 
شكرا على البطاقه الجميله واتمنى انى اشوفك عن قريب 
بارك الله فيك وفى اهل بيتك  :f: 

اتفضل هديتك  اهى  ::  
انت شبه العربيه النيسان هاديه  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *شكرا يا زيزو عربيتى حلوة جدا جدا
> ودمها خفيف بس خايفة نورا تطمع فيها وخصوصا
> انها مش بتمشى الان ههههههههههههههه
> سلمت يداك
> 
> شكرا
> 
> *


ازيك يا نوفا  ::  انتى اخدتى عربيه عادل  ::  اديلو العربيه بتاعته وانا هاجيبلك واحده زيها  ::  بس لون تانى  :: 
دنا جبتلك عربيه محندقه وجميله قلت علشان تعرفى تركنى وتجرى مابين العربيات  ::  

خدى العربيه الجديده اهى  ::  وكمان حمراء اللون

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> موضوع جميل وحميمي وعفوي يقرب الأعضاء من بعضهم وأنا شخصيا شعرت أنني فعلا في بيتي !
> وطبعا الفضل لمقترح الموضوع وطرفي الحوار أمتعتمونا بهذه الجلسة شكرا .
> 
> ملاحظة:
> شكرا أخي الشاطر حسن لدعوتي للموضوع فأنا فعلا لا أقلب كثيرا في صفحات المنتدى بسبب ضيق الوقت
> والآن ارتحت لوضع مشاركتي هنا  ،  السيرفر كان معلق معي شوي اليومين اللي راحوا ..


اهلا وسهلا بيكى يا صفا فى اى وقت ويارب ديما تشعرين بالراحه وانتى معانا انتى مسجله من زمان فى المنتدى 
حقيقى سعدت بمشاركتك كل الود والاحترام لشخصك الكريم 
اتفضلى هديتك معلش لو كانت متواضعه بقى ولا تكفى حقك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أخي الحبيب زيزو 
> آسف جدا للتأخير 
> 
> حقيقي استمتعت بإجاباتك اللي استشعرت منها الطيبة والجدعنة
> 
> ================================
> شاطر حسن 
> موضوع رائع كالعادة
> شوقتنا لضيفك القادم


مفيش اسف ولا حاجه يا دكتور انا سعيد بحضورك فى اى وقت انا اتعلمت كتير منكم فى المنتدى ويرجع الفضل لكل حاجه ليكم 
شكرا لحضورك 
اتفضل هديتك اهى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أحمد بيك زيزو...واحشنى يا راااااااااااااجل.
> 
> لقاء جميل جدا واستمتعت بالاسئلة والإجابات.


حمادو يابنى انت واحشنى انت فين اصلا ومش باين بس بجد فرحت لما شوفت مشاركتك والله والله واحشنى مشاركاتك بتاعه العك الى كنت بتطبخه  ::  
مش عارف اديلك انت عربيه هديه نوعها ايه  ::  انت المفروض تبعتلى عربيه من المانيا  :: 

خد وامرى لله  عربيه X6 محدش فى المانيا راكبها  ::  ومتحبطنيش وتقولى دى مرطرطه وبتتباع على الرصيف  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> موضوع أكثر من رائع
> أستمتعت جدا بقرائته ومتابعته 
> بقالي أربع ساعات تقريبا بحاول أخلص قرايا 
> 
> 
> تسلم أيدك الشاطر حسن 
> أسئلتك مميزة وقرائتك أكثر من رائعه للعضو والشخصيه زيزو 
> 
> وكل الشكر لزيزو أول حاجه على إجابته المميزة 
> ...


ربنا يخليك يا احمد انت فعلا مهما اتكلمت انا مش هعرف اديك حقك فعلا انت اكبر من اى كلام عندى 
عامه انا عارف ان نفسك فى عربيه 4*4 من زمان بقى خدها صوره واركبها بمعرفتك  ::  خد بالك دى اغلى ما املك واحب عربيه عندى  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> ربنا يخليك يا احمد انت فعلا مهما اتكلمت انا مش هعرف اديك حقك فعلا انت اكبر من اى كلام عندى 
> عامه انا عارف ان نفسك فى عربيه 4*4 من زمان بقى خدها صوره واركبها بمعرفتك  خد بالك دى اغلى ما املك واحب عربيه عندى


 :4:  :4:  :4:  :4: 
بس دي تتركب منين يا زيزو 
 :: 
شكلها بتنزلها من السقف
 ::

----------


## نوورا

*السلام عليكم

انا جيت لكم تانى تعملوا موضوع حلو كده من ورايا
طيب استنونى يا جماعة
ههههههههههههههههه
أخى الرائع زيزو

بصراحة الموضوع تحفه فى الأجابات اسهل طريق للوصول هو الصدق
وده لاحظتة بكل أجاباتك مفيش تكلف بساطة جميلة وروح خفيفة
أنسان خلوق ومتعاون وأخى قدير
الحمد لله اننا معاك فى المنتدى يا زيزو

طبعا انا منتظرة عربيتى خلى بالك من قدمى مجبوسة يعنى عايزااها
واسعة ومرحرحة علشان أعرف اسوقها
مش صغيرة زى نوفا وفال هاطمع فيها قال

ومتشكرة لسؤالك عنى انا الحمد لله

الشاطر حسن المتفوق على نفسه

بجد موضوع وحوار رااااااااائع جدا واسئلة تمام تصيب الهدف
بأهتمام وكمان جمال
سلمت يداك ومشاعرك الحلوة اللى ظهرت وسط الكلام

شكرا لكم جميعا*

----------


## نوورا

*

مفيش مانع محندقة زى دى يا زيزو
وياريت شوية من فهد بلان اللى تحت العربية بتجيبوة منين ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## نوورا

> ههههههههه أول ماقريت ردك يانوفا تخيلتك على طول جنب السوبر ماركت وانتي بتنادي وبتقولي يارفيق .
> يابنتي بتحبي بابا وماما واخواتك بصيلهم في عينيهم وعبري عن شعورك بكل سهولة ( جربي الحكاية دي مع نورا النهاردة )
> بس أنا متأكد يانوفا إنك مش بتجاملي بالكلام كتير لأنك بتجاملي بالفعل أكتر 
> يعني برك لوالديك فعلا أفضل من مليون قصيدة تقوليها فيهم
> ولما مثلا تهتمي بأخواتك وعلى وشك ابتسامة بمليون ألف كلمة
> لكن برضه لازم نصرح بالكلام من وقت للتاني
> لأنه من وقت للتاني أكيد بنسمعه منهم
> 
> بارك الله فيكي يانوفا ويسر طريقك ورزقكِ سعادة الدارين
> ...


*
الشاطر الشاطر حسن

الله يسلمك يارب
بس انت بقى اللى قلت لنوفا تبرقلى
ههههههههههههههه
جيبتلها الكلام والله لو شوفتها بتبصلى ازاى مش عبرتلى دى رعبتنى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بلاش نوفا خالص دى بسكوتة البيت يعنى لو لقت حد فى البيت ساكت بس
 تبقى هتموت وتفتكر الدنيا أنتهت خلاص

متشكرة*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أخي الحبيب زيزو 
> آسف جدا للتأخير 
> 
> حقيقي استمتعت بإجاباتك اللي استشعرت منها الطيبة والجدعنة
> 
> ================================
> شاطر حسن 
> موضوع رائع كالعادة
> شوقتنا لضيفك القادم


أستاذي العزيز الدكتور مصطفى ملأ الله قلبك رضا كما ترضينا دائما بجميل كلامك وكرم أخلاقك.
حضرت وابتسامة مازالت ومازالت
كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أحمد بيك زيزو...واحشنى يا راااااااااااااجل.
> 
> لقاء جميل جدا واستمتعت بالاسئلة والإجابات.


شرفٌ لنا حضورك أخي العزيز بارك الله لك وزادك من فضله

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> موضوع أكثر من رائع
> أستمتعت جدا بقرائته ومتابعته 
> بقالي أربع ساعات تقريبا بحاول أخلص قرايا 
> 
> 
> تسلم أيدك الشاطر حسن 
> أسئلتك مميزة وقرائتك أكثر من رائعه للعضو والشخصيه زيزو 
> 
> وكل الشكر لزيزو أول حاجه على إجابته المميزة 
> ...


ياأهلا وسهلا بالقبطان أمير الزمان وعمدة المكان  :f:  
وردٌ وفل اصطفا للقائك أربع ساعات ماكلوا أبدا
ولأربع ساعات تحدثن معا عن شرف وجودك
تقديرا مني ومنهم وشكرا أكثر من شكرهم

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> انا جيت لكم تانى تعملوا موضوع حلو كده من ورايا
> طيب استنونى يا جماعة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> أخى الرائع زيزو
> 
> بصراحة الموضوع تحفه فى الأجابات اسهل طريق للوصول هو الصدق
> وده لاحظتة بكل أجاباتك مفيش تكلف بساطة جميلة وروح خفيفة
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا سلمكِ الله وشفاكِ 
للألم ميزات عدة فهو أولا اختبار يفضح نفسه بثقل دمه ، أحرجيه بحمد الله وشكرا 
ومن ميزاته أيضا أنه يصرف اهتمامنا لأشياء مهمة دونيها في مفكرتك فهي ثمينة
نورا بريق حضورك ظنته الورود شمسا آنست لأشعتها الفضية
تقديري واحترامي

----------


## حمادو

> حمادو يابنى انت واحشنى انت فين اصلا ومش باين بس بجد فرحت لما شوفت مشاركتك والله والله واحشنى مشاركاتك بتاعه العك الى كنت بتطبخه  
> مش عارف اديلك انت عربيه هديه نوعها ايه  انت المفروض تبعتلى عربيه من المانيا 
> 
> خد وامرى لله  عربيه X6 محدش فى المانيا راكبها  ومتحبطنيش وتقولى دى مرطرطه وبتتباع على الرصيف


ما انا قاعد يا ابنى على الفيس بوك لغاية ما الناس خلاص طهقت منى وبتدعى عليا ليل نهار ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على العموم تشكر يا عسل على العربية, ولو انى كنت مسستم نفسى آخد الهدية فلوس, بس أهو اي حاجة تيجي من سعادتك بيكون فيها البركة كلها





> شرفٌ لنا حضورك أخي العزيز بارك الله لك وزادك من فضله


أخونا الشاطر حسن...معلش ماشكرتش حضرتك على الموضوع الجميل, بس أنا دايما كده أصلا براوى
أشكرك على ردك الطيب ودعواتك الجميلة

----------


## حمادو

وطالما بنتكلم عن أكل ياباشا يبقى اتفضل شوربة فراخ عملتها من سنة تقريبا....وبالهنا والشفا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اليمامة

> وطالما بنتكلم عن أكل ياباشا يبقى اتفضل شوربة فراخ عملتها من سنة تقريبا....وبالهنا والشفا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



حرام عليك ..ايه دا ؟

دى فرخة ؟

واللا قتيل ؟

هحاول أنسى اللى انا شفته  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بس دي تتركب منين يا زيزو 
> 
> شكلها بتنزلها من السقف


تتركب كده  ::  علشان متقولش انى حارمك من حاجه  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> انا جيت لكم تانى تعملوا موضوع حلو كده من ورايا
> طيب استنونى يا جماعة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> أخى الرائع زيزو
> 
> بصراحة الموضوع تحفه فى الأجابات اسهل طريق للوصول هو الصدق
> وده لاحظتة بكل أجاباتك مفيش تكلف بساطة جميلة وروح خفيفة
> ...


ربنا يخليكى يانورا على كلامك وياستى احنا مستنينك اهو واهو نوفا بتحوم فى المكان سيبالنا حاجه من ريحتك الحلوه على فكره اخدت عربيه عادل  ::  
انا عاجبنى كلمه قدمى مجبوسه دى  ::  يابنتى اسمها رجلى متجبسه  ::  انتى هتلخبطيلى كده معلوماتى اللغويه  :: 
الف سلامه على رجل سعاتك طيب انا عايز امضى اوتجراف على رجلك خلى بقى نوفا تكتبلى الكلمتين دول 

(( زحلقه تفوت ولا حد يموت الامضاء ابناء مصر  ::  ))

بس تفتكرى لو جبتلك عربيه اكبر من بتاعه نوفا ممكن تبرقلنا ولا ايه  ::  وعلشان قدمك المجبوسه بعتلك العربيه الدهبى بالسواق الفسدقى  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ما انا قاعد يا ابنى على الفيس بوك لغاية ما الناس خلاص طهقت منى وبتدعى عليا ليل نهار ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> على العموم تشكر يا عسل على العربية, ولو انى كنت مسستم نفسى آخد الهدية فلوس, بس أهو اي حاجة تيجي من سعادتك بيكون فيها البركة كلها
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أخونا الشاطر حسن...معلش ماشكرتش حضرتك على الموضوع الجميل, بس أنا دايما كده أصلا براوى
> أشكرك على ردك الطيب ودعواتك الجميلة


خلاص لو لقيت حد يشترى الصوره بيورو بيعها وخد اليورو يا حمادو ميغلاش عليك كله  ::   ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> وطالما بنتكلم عن أكل ياباشا يبقى اتفضل شوربة فراخ عملتها من سنة تقريبا....وبالهنا والشفا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



يابنى هى الصوره دى لسه عايشه عندك دنا فاكر المرحومه دى الى انت قاعدت تغلى فيها لغايه لما جبتلها البروستاته  ::

----------


## drmustafa

> مفيش اسف ولا حاجه يا دكتور انا سعيد بحضورك فى اى وقت انا اتعلمت كتير منكم فى المنتدى ويرجع الفضل لكل حاجه ليكم 
> شكرا لحضورك 
> اتفضل هديتك اهى


ياه يا زيزو 
شكرا على الهدية الجميلة 

بس عندي سؤال 
عرفت منين ان دي سيارتي المفضلة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ياه يا زيزو 
> شكرا على الهدية الجميلة 
> 
> بس عندي سؤال 
> عرفت منين ان دي سيارتي المفضلة


لو فعلا دى حقيقه يبقى انا نجحت انى اشوف شخصيه كل واحد من خلال عربيه تناسبه بقى يا دكتور يارب يرزقك باحسن منها كمان وشاكر جدا لوجودك وشرف ليا والله ردك عليا 
شكرا  :f:

----------

